# جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي (mri) :الدرس الأول:



## Bioengineer (6 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​مقدمه

اقدم لكم اليوم اعزائي مهندسي الأجهزه الطبيه وهواة الأجهزه الطبيه شرح جميل لجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي وهو واحد من اضخم الاجهزه في مجالنا الرائع وهو حلم اغلب المهندسين في الابداع فيه ومهما حاولت ان اضيف معلومات فلن استطيع الالمام نظرا لتعقيد الجهاز ولكن قد تعطينا هذه المعلومات الاوليه دفعه للتقدم والبحث في الاشياء المبهمه سأحاول استكمال الشرح ان شاء الله في ثلاثه الى خمسة دروس أو اكثر نظرا لضيق الوقت​

الدرس الأول:مقدمه ونظره سريعه عن التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي MRI:

ماهو جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي (MRI) ــ
MRIهي اختصار ل Magnetic Resonance Imaging وهي تقنيه تصوير طبيه تشخيصيه تعتمد على مبادئ الرنين المغناطيسي النووي NMR 

NMRاختصار لNuclear Magnetic Resonance


كلمة نووي هنا عائدة لنواة الذره وليس للاشعاعات النوويه والرنين المغناطيسي النووي هو الظاهرة التي تنشأ بواسطة نواة العديد من الذرات 
,عندما توضع هذه الذرات في مجال مغناطيسي وتحفز بموجات راديويه RF ,فان النواة تمتص الطاقه من الموجات الراديويه وفقط عند ترددات مميزه لكل ذرة, والتردد الذي عنده امتصت النواة طاقة الموجات الراديويه يسمى (تردد الرنين) –(resonant frequency) وهذا التردد وحيد او مميز لكل نوع من الذرات ويعتمد عل قوة المجال المغناطيسي.

بعد تحفيز النواة بالموجات الراديويه , تنطفي او تخمد او تختزل كطاقه للترددات الراديويه . 
بعدها تبعث النواة اشارة عند ترددات الرنين لكل ذره وهذه العمليه تسمى (الاسترخاء)—(relaxation) وهذه الاشاره المنبعثه تُستقبل وتُعالج. وبما أن كل نوع من النواة يبعث نوع معين من ترددات الرنين عند مجال مغناطيسي معين, فان حزمه التردد او طيف التردد الراديوي للاشارة المستقبله received signal يمكن تقديره لحساب المكون الكيميائي للعينه المراد تشخيصها.

الرجاء التركيز والفهم الكامل للكلام السابق فهو اهم مافي الموضوع لفهم المبدأ

أرفقت ملف مكتوب بالoffice word اسفل الموضوع ويحتوي على تعريفات جميع المصطلحات التي ذكرت والتي تهمنا كثيرا في جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي يرجى فهمها بصور جيده 











الصورة التي ترونها هي ماخوذة بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي وكما ترون فيمكن للجهاز التقاط صور جانبيه وكذلك صور شرائح

نظرة سريعه:











في الصورة المبسطه الظاهره اعلاه لجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي يوضع المريض في الطاوله ويدخل داخل الاسطوانه التي تحتوي على المغناطيس القوي وتجري داخله عملية التصوير تدخل الموجات الراديويه الى الاسطوانه والتي تجعل ذرات الجسم في حالة رنين وكما فهمنا سابقا وكل نوع من انسجة الجسم يبعث اشارات مميزة من النواة لكل ذره بعدها يقوم الكمبيوتر بتحويل هذه الاشارات الى صورة ثنائية الابعاد.

سنتتطرق بالتفصيل لكيفية سير العمليه في الدروس القادمه ان شاء الله

بالعكس من اجهزة الاشعه التقليديه مثل الX-RAY او الCAT فجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي لا يحتاج الى اشعاعات مؤينه وبالتالي فلا نحتاج الى معرفه كمية الجرعات التي اخذها المريض حتى نتجنب ضرره لان الاشعه السينيه خطره وتعرض المريض لجرعات زائدة يودى الى العقم والاورام السرطانيه والتغييرات الجينيه.
جهاز الرنين المغناطيسيس ينتج صور للاوعيه الدمويه, والغظاريف, وسائل الحبل الشوكي ,ونخاع العظم ,والصبغات وكذا الانسجه الاخرى للجسم
كما ان الجهاز مستخدم في تتبع اورام الدماغ,والافات المصاحبه لتصلب الانسجه , واصابات المفاصل, واقراص العمود الفقري.
جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي غير مؤذي كجهاز الاشعه ماعدا الاشخاص الذين لديهم تركيبات معدنيه مزروعة في اجسامهم مثل مسامير العظام والصمامات الصناعيه للقلب.لان القطع المعدنيه يمكن ان تتحرك بفعل المجال المغناطيسي القوي جدا.



يستكمل ........في الدرس الثاني :مبدأ عمل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي 

ولكم تحياتي ...


بذلت جهدا في الشرح الرجاء عدم نقل الموضوع تحت اسماء اشخاص اخرين


----------



## Hamzawy (6 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير ياباشمهندس bio-engineer
وحتى لو نقل الموضوع باسماء اخرى لا تقلق طالما كتبتة لله ولتعليم الناس فالله يعلم انك انت الكاتب . . . وهذا يكفي ,,,
والله لا يضيع من اجر من احسن عملا 

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## Hamzawy (6 أغسطس 2006)

والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا


----------



## مثال عكاب (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم حميعا نشكركم على هذة المعلومات القيمه وننتضر المزيد


----------



## Bioengineer (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لمروركم

اذا كان لديكم اي اسئله انا جاهز وعسا ربي يوفقني بالاجابه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل bio-engineer .

عمل رائع حقا تحسد عليه . ومجهود اعانك الله به . ولك الأجر والثواب ان شاء الله .

فهنيئأ لك .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (8 أغسطس 2006)

,والله انته رائع


----------



## عمر_86 (9 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (13 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود كبير ومثمر ان ساء اللة ومشكور


----------



## happynessdew (13 أغسطس 2006)

thank bro nice work and good infos


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

*اعلان*

:77: 
تم تغيير اسمي من bio-engineer الى م.عادل صلاح
ضمن الحمله المعروفه في التغيير الى الاسماء العربيه.


----------



## مهاجر (14 أغسطس 2006)

*تميز في تميز ... ولك الشكر والتقدير على جهدك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي المهندس عادل (أبو محمد)

أولاً مبروك تغيير الأسم ....  

جزاك الله خير على جهدك. وأثابك الله وجعل ما قدمته من خدمة لإخوانك المهندسين في موازين حسناتك. 

بالفعل مشاركة مميزة وموضوع أكثر من رائع وأنا معك أن هذا الجهد يجب أن يجير لصاحبه في حالة نقله من الملتقى. 

أتمنى لك التوفيق ونحن بإنتظار الجديد من مشاركاتك...:32: 

أخوك
أبو محمد 



م.عادل صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> بذلت جهدا في الشرح الرجاء عدم نقل الموضوع تحت اسماء اشخاص اخرين


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (15 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ المحترم عادل صلاح :
جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه انه سميع مجيب
في الواقع انك لونت هذا الملتقى باجمل الالوان , وفقق الله


----------



## ahmadtalaat (15 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المهم وأرجوا المزيد شكراااااااااا ...........


----------



## Bioengineer (15 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ المشرف الفاضل مهاجر

والله شرفتنا بدخولك الموضوع يابو محمد والف شكر على التشجيع
ولك مني خالص التحيه ووافر التقدير والاحترام


----------



## رحال حول العالم (16 أغسطس 2006)

الله يفتح عليك با هندسة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2006)

يعتبر جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي تقنية حديثة دخلت المجال الطبي لتصوير وتشخيص الحالات المرضية 

لجميع اعضاء الجسم . ويسمى ايضأ التحليل الطيفي وطبعا مثل ما ذكر مكلف ماديأ .

وفكرة عمله يعتمد على موجات لاسلكية او راديوية او ترددات كهرومغناطيسية بتردد معين يتحكم بها 

المجال المغناطيسي في النواة .

كان في السابق يستخدم للكشف عن ذراة الغازات وبنفس مبدأ عمله يتيح للأطباء مشاهدة انسجة جسم 

الأنسان بدون استخدام اشعة التي قد تخلف بعض الأضرار للأنسان .

ان في جسم الأنسان جزيئات ماء والماء يتكون من ذرتين هيدروجين وذرة اوكسجين وعند وضع هذه 

الذرة في مجال مغناطيسي تنبعث اشارات لتشكيل الصورة في داخل جسم الأنسان .


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (19 أغسطس 2006)

أخي م/شكري والله تسلم على هذه التعقيبات الذهبية 

والتي دائما تزين مواضيعنا باجمل الالوان

شكرا على مرورك..

تحياتي لك..


----------



## رحال حول العالم (19 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (20 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز بارك اللهفيكوكثر من 
معلوماتك
ولاكن هلا عرفته لي اكثر


----------



## حسام جاسم (24 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك على شرحك الوافي والمفيد.


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MR:X (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي


----------



## باب المعاجز (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية 
ولك جزيل الشر و الامتنان


----------



## محمد احمد عبدالله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مثال عكاب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## yousef-MDF (28 نوفمبر 2006)

إن معرفة مبدأ عمل أي جهازطبي أوغيره في غاية الأهمية نشكرك ونثمن جهودك أيها الزميل الكريم


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

انشالله ميضيع الك تعب هنا لانك استاذ قدير ومواضيعك بناءة ولمصلحة زملائك بارك الله بيك

م.مهند الفتلاوي


----------



## غضنفر (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير دائما موضوعاتك شيقه ومُفيده ومُمتعه


----------



## ENG_2005 (4 أبريل 2007)

الله على هذا المجهود
ششششششششششكككككككككككككككررررررررررررر


----------



## belal-alsharaa (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووور جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع....................................:5:


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير ............


----------



## eng_mohand (23 أبريل 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## mtc.eng (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م.عمرو ياسين (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا ا .. على هذا الموضوع أخي الكريم .. ونتمنى استكمال الموضوع .. مع الإستمرار بالإفادة بالصور
موضوعك شيق . ومفيد .. نتمنى منك المزيد 

نتمنى من الأعضاء الأفاضل .. الإفادة بموضوع المناظير - والهاندبيس


----------



## احمد امجد (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك اللله خيرا عن المسلمين


----------



## الجدى (5 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا , و نتمنى أن يكون العمل خالصا ً لوجه الله سبحانه و تعالى


----------



## البخيتي (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (8 مايو 2007)

*شكرا على الموضوع الشيق*

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## medical-eng (9 مايو 2007)

تشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## البخيتي (10 مايو 2007)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر وقد أفدتني بهذا الموضوع


----------



## troy555 (19 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي رباع (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا الك على هالموضوع


----------



## tigersking007 (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور بشمهندس عادل بارك الله فيك


----------



## صابر السالم (30 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
اخي الكريم نفخر بان يكون بيننا شخص من امثالك يتعلمون ويعلمون 
يوجد جهاز رنيبن مغناطيسي حديث super open0.35T alkomed USA
نظام مفتوح هل توجد عندك المواصفات الفنية لهذا الجهاز 
saberalsalem***********
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2007)

الاخ صابر السالم .

اهلا وسهلا بك .

ونرحب بك عضو جديد بيننا .

البغدادي


----------



## hamsa (1 يونيو 2007)

تسلم يداك على هذا الشرح الواضح. ربنا يجعل هذا العمل الطيب في ميزان حسناتك
وفقك الله ونور عقلك وقلبك بالعلم والأيمان

اخوك
hamsa


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على هذا الشرح .............​


----------



## فاروق سعيد (3 يونيو 2007)

ممتاز جدا جدا


----------



## سوسو22083 (7 يونيو 2007)

:1: الموضوع جميل جدا لكن اود الاستفسار عن الموضوع الذي يمكن البحث فيه اذا اردت عمل الملجستير في الmri


----------



## صابر السالم (10 يونيو 2007)

الاخ المشرف جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه التحيه

نود منك ان تهتم بطلباتنا العلمية وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

وحقيقه انتم موضع افتخار


----------



## مسلمة الهاشمي (11 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


وللامانة نقلت الموضوع للمنتدى عراقي بس تحت اسمك


http://www.sxdes.com/vb/showthread.php?p=11609#post11609



اختكم مسلمة من العراق 
​


----------



## قطب ابوسريع بيومى (11 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ghost_adel (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ان شاء الله
شكرن للايضاح


----------



## محمد يس11 (20 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه لنا من فائدة دائما


----------



## mustafa_bakri (12 يوليو 2007)

مجهود جبار!! تشكر عليه. و من حقك ان تقول :
بذلت جهدا في الشرح الرجاء عدم نقل الموضوع تحت اسماء اشخاص اخرين


----------



## ياسر الطائي (26 يوليو 2007)

عندي معلومات جيدة علا جهاز الmri من شركة سيمنز الالمانية وهوcd تنصيب لاكن مااعرف كيف انزله للموقع ممكن اتعلموني كيف وانشاء الله راح تستفادون منه.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يوليو 2007)

اهلأ وسهلأ ونرحب بك اجمل ترحيب .

متمنين ان تكون صديق دائم لنا .

وعلى الرحب والسعة .

البغدادي.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يوليو 2007)

اهلأ وسهلأ ونرحب بك اجمل ترحيب .

متمنين ان تكون صديق دائم لنا .

وعلى الرحب والسعة .

البغدادي.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (28 يوليو 2007)

ياسر الطائي قال:


> عندي معلومات جيدة علا جهاز الmri من شركة سيمنز الالمانية وهوcd تنصيب لاكن مااعرف كيف انزله للموقع ممكن اتعلموني كيف وانشاء الله راح تستفادون منه.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك الكريم
اخي حجم الملف مهم جدا
على كل حال ارجو منك تحميل الملف على جهازك واذا كان حجمه كبير ارجو منك ان تعمل على ضغطه ومن ثم انظر الى اعلى الصفحة في الملتقى فتجد مركز رفع الملفات ثم اليك الرابط التالي من مشاركة احدي الزميلات الفاضلات، ارجو منك تتبع الخطوات لمعرفة جميع التفاصيل واذا اختلط عليك شي فإنني ساعمل جاهدا على مساعدتك بإذن الله، الرجاء تتبع الشكل رقم 1 
اليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57988

نحن بانتظار مشاركاتك القيمة
وفقك الله.


----------



## ياسر الطائي (2 أغسطس 2007)

اخي محمد الكسواني البرنامج اللي عندي يطلب الcd بعد التنصيب شنو الحل لو ماكو مشكلة بهذا الشي.ياسر الطائي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (2 أغسطس 2007)

ياسر الطائي قال:


> اخي محمد الكسواني البرنامج اللي عندي يطلب الcd بعد التنصيب شنو الحل لو ماكو مشكلة بهذا الشي.ياسر الطائي


اهلا بك الكريم
بصراحة لم افهم قصدك يالضبط ولكن اعل وعسى ان يكون هذا هو المطلوب:
1 اعمل على تحميل cd على جهازك
2 قم بعملية رفع الملف الى الملتقى

اخي هل ممكن تزودي بحجم محتويات cd حتى تتضح الصورة اكثر
مشكور على جهودك اخي الكريم وانا في انتظار الرد


----------



## الرسام888 (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mnewelec (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karimm (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك يااخي


----------



## basha40 (10 أغسطس 2007)

وفقك الله 
و اتمنى لك دوام النجاح


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع جميل ........ربنا يكرمك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_2005 (15 يوليو 2008)

شششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشقه البارسا (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ م/عادل على هذا الموضوع الرائع فهو مهم بالنسبه لى فانا خريجه فيزياء طبيه ,وارجو لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## عاشقه البارسا (14 يناير 2009)

ارجو ان تقدم لنا المزيد عن الاجهزه الطبيه,وشكرا


----------



## قانعة (15 يناير 2009)

مشكورين عن جد استفدنا الله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## hoolakooooo (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز.........
الموضوع هذا اجاء برفسور كبير جلس يشرح فية لمدة ساعتين..
يعلم الله اني ما فهمت مثل نصف ما فهمتة منك .جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح الرائع


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 يناير 2009)

بعد اذنك يا م.عادل صلاح 

هذه بعض الشروحات المميزه عن mri


​


----------



## مهندسة جادة (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و نحن بانتظار الدرس الثاني بفارغ الصبر و أرجو ان لا تتأخر علينا


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي م/ عادل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وشكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك في زيادة المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع الشيق 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر حنون (14 مارس 2009)

طبعا الشرح واضح بس للنسبه للمهندسين الطبين وبلازحمة لو شرح حته لو قليل عن counch


----------



## سينس (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير علي هذا الشرح المبسط والمفيد.


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (16 يونيو 2009)

لــــــــــــــــــــك كـــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكــــــــــر والإمتنـــــــان وجـــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## msho100 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ماذا يحدث لو عرضنا كوب من الماء المالح إلى ترددات راديوية 

اريد الرد على هذا


----------



## حسام علوي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

وحشتنا مواضيع المتميزة أخي صلاح ..
مجهود رائع :77:​


----------



## 3mar84 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وينفع فيك...

بانتظار متابعة الأجزاء القادمة..


----------



## msho100 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد الحل لهذا السؤا

*ماذا يحدث لو عرضنا كوب من الماء المالح إلى ترددات راديوية *


----------



## عبدالحميد الشحي (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## ابن صنعاء (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي


----------



## ENG_2005 (28 فبراير 2010)

هل من مذيد عن الجهاز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## العيون الدامعة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## معزه احمد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

والله انت مبدع وشرحك جميل ووافي


----------



## تولين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## صابيحي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخوي والله من زمان وانا ابحث على معلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohll (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور ع المجهود الطيب


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

مجهود فوق الوصف 
بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس عادل


----------



## ahmed abdelhalim (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (4 أبريل 2011)

الاخوه الاكارم المحترمين
من المعروف ان مواصفات جهاز ال mri اختلفت من جيل الى جيل من بداية تركيب وتشغيل اول جهاز حتى اليوم
لكن ما يهمنا اليوم هو افضل المواصفات الحديته تقنيا واقتصاديا
من هنا نتمنى ان نحصل على احدث المواصفات لل mri وتزويدنا بها مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## chemist1185 (4 أبريل 2011)

شرح جميل بارك الله لك وجميل قوي التفاعل البناء دا


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## mohammed.madani (24 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## ابو ياسرgg (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو ايه (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم على المجهود واود ان اضيف لمعلوماتك انه استحدث جهاز 5 تسله (5 tesla) وهوه قيد النزول الى المستهلك وهوه لشركة سيمنز الالمانيه وذو مزايا ممتازه وعند ورود المعلومات من المصدر ساوافيكم بها اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## سيدعبدالله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## zima zima (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا والله يزيدك من علمه
ارسلتك رساله على الخاص
ارجو قرائتها والرد عليها
مشكور


----------



## redaalkateeb (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## eslam_m (15 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم الايادي ومجهود رائع


----------



## eng.abd1 (19 أبريل 2013)

نفع الله بك


----------



## Oudah Abdullah (24 أبريل 2013)

thanks alot
what is the benifit of the chiller ,cricoller , how does the cooling system perform the cooling operation​


----------



## ROAA_A (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود انا حقيقه خريجه جديده ولحد الان ما دخلت مجال العمل اكيد راح احاول اضيف مواضيع تفيد الجميع على قدر استطاعتي لاني لا املك الا المعلومات القليله مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eng_zema (28 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبعد .....
احب ان اشكر كل القائمين على هذا المشروع واسال الله عزوجل ان يجزينا كل خير ولكن لى توضيح صغير بعد اذنكم ..... الصور المرفقة لا تفتح فالرجاء مراعاة ذلك واليكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## EMOO HOLI (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جـــزاك الله خيرأ ياباش مهندس .. كفيت ووفيت حفظك الله


----------



## المصطفى مؤيد (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بيك اخي . لدي سؤال 
هل المريض المستخدم بيس ميكر يستطيع اجراء تصوير mri


----------



## sara234 (3 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

